# Will VAG finally get off the pot and get into F1?



## profimoro (9 mo ago)

Alright boys what do you think the over under VAG will get into F1 in the next, say 4 years?
They've been teasing it for almost a decade, now, but I think this is the one. The regulations are better than they've ever been and Williams looks to be ripe for buying, albeit complete disaster of a team.


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

It's the best chance of it actually happening since F1 began but I still see a lot of reasons for it to fall apart between now and 2026. The rules they would be agreeing to compete to aren't even written down, and Audi has already been spurned by McLaren for wanting to brand the team "Audi" (for presumably too little money). I give it a 30% chance of happening at this juncture.


----------



## Mk4GliR32TwinT (Sep 12, 2017)

They've been working the deal out for years now. I believe the 2026 season they'll be manufacturing the engines.


----------



## out of step (Aug 28, 2009)

It would be awesome! ...if they actually do it. Here's hoping!🤞


----------



## out of step (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, it's officially happening!!! ...now we just have to wait 4 years 

Audi to join Formula 1 from 2026 | Formula 1Â®


----------



## lucy16v (Oct 12, 2010)

profimoro said:


> Alright boys what do you think the over under VAG will get into F1 in the next, say 4 years?
> They've been teasing it for almost a decade, now, but I think this is the one. The regulations are better than they've ever been and Williams looks to be ripe for buying, albeit complete disaster of a team.





profimoro said:


> Alright boys what do you think the over under VAG will get into F1 in the next, say 4 years?
> They've been teasing it for almost a decade, now, but I think this is the one. The regulations are better than they've ever been and Williams looks to be ripe for buying, albeit complete disaster of a team.


Maybe a partner sponsor but they won't buy a team. Look at the other competition, they are all higher end/cost cars. I think Porsche will get into it before VAG


----------



## propertybygreg (2 mo ago)

Amazing how long the gestation period is!


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

Let's not exclude VAGs additions to the WEC either. It's nice to see them back in motorsports.


----------

